# ER Hospital code



## chenneys5 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello, I am trying to find the codes on a hospital bill, the procedure codes are 7 digits and Rev codes are 4, where do I find the codes and fees for these services? It was billed for urgent care,Rev. #0456, SMPL REPR SCALP NECK TRUNK, Rev. Code#0456, procedure code, #3800044, UC level 2 REV. Code #0456, procedure code# 3800001 with IV solutionsREV. Code #0258 for 4 stitches in the nose? I know the CPT codes but these are not what is in the bill. Just trying to find out the correct fee for this visit to the emergency room according to the hospital bill. Can anyone help me??? Thanks in advance! Theresa


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 19, 2012)

what you are seeing are charge master charge entry codes which are typically 7 digits.  The rev code shows which department the services were rendered in and the charge code will link to the CPT code in the charge master.  You will have to get the listing from the charge master as to charge code to CPT code.


----------

